# Bird Feeder Design



## Pokyrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I had some extra time and decided to build a birdfeeder and came up with this design. I used some old cedar fence for material. I had some left over 4x6" Plexiglas pieces and wanted a unique design so came up with this design to use them. I'm in the process of drawing it up in SchetchUp for anyone interested. It has a hexagon core that fits over a 1 1/4" pipe, on which it slides. I made it in such a way as to make it easy to lower to fill. 
Here are some pics of it: 

Rod


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

That's a great design! I especially love the pulley system for raising/lowering.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool. How high up is the bird feeder when fully raised. Great design.
Ken


----------



## Pokyrod (Dec 4, 2008)

*Birdfeeder Height*



Kenbo said:


> That's really cool. How high up is the bird feeder when fully raised. Great design.
> Ken


It is about 7 1/2 feet. I had an 8 ft. pipe laying around that I used and it is in the ground about 6". The pully system needs a bit of help, because the birdfeeder fits a little snug on the pipe, so it needs to be no higher than you can reach. I'm a bit over six foot so I can reach almost eight with my finger tips. I was just thinking right now, it would be easier to drive a 3/4" rod in the ground and just put the pipe over the top of it.

Rod


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. Way to go. I'm sure the birds love it. 

Red


----------



## Dudley (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bird Feeder*

I like it but I will have to figure out how to make it squrrel proof. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dudley said:


> I like it but I will have to figure out how to make it squrrel proof. :thumbdown:


There, squirrel proof!!
:laughing:


----------



## Dudley (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a good answer. Can you suggest a calibur? :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess it would all depend on the size of you squirell. :laughing:
Ken


----------

